# Heathtown Lesuire Centre, Wolverhampton, July 2011



## TranKmasT (Jul 13, 2011)

> Heath Town's structurally integrated Public Baths and Library - an architectural two-in-one the Librarian believed unique was built in 1932 to the design of the Wolverhampton Borough Engineer's Department, after several years' discussion in separate Council Committees, the Art Gallery and Public Library Committee and the Parks and Baths Committee. The building has both architectural and social-historical importance locally, and architectural significance nationally; however the main swimming bath suffers a reportedly endemic leak, and the Council, after taking specialist engineering advice, intends to demolish the entire structure.



*http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/interesting/htbaths/htbaths01.htm​*














































. 















































. 







. 

















. 
























*'Once they get that confidence in the water, they love it'. * _Rolf Harris._​

*
Thanks for looking, and no dive bombing please.​*


----------



## trunion (Jul 13, 2011)

Great post-great pics-brilliant thank you !


----------



## smiler (Jul 13, 2011)

You must get bonus points for the last pic, Great post I enjoyed it, shame to pull it down, Thanks.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks a cracking explore!

Love the mirror shot & well done doing the last one!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2011)

Great report, love the last shot


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont now whats more disturbing, your near naked pic or the mask you have on.....LOL fab fab photos and what a great place...


----------



## Superkoz (Jul 21, 2011)

Getting caught while posing there in your Speedos.... That would have been a sight and a half!!!


----------



## King Al (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice one TKT, that pool looks great


----------

